# Vectorworks spotlight projection



## crusen (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm trying to put a video projector with screen into a room where there is a chandelier. 
I've drawn the chandelier in the form of an extruded circle (works for what I need to do) to see if the projection light will be blocked by the chandelier. 
However, just to test it, I moved the projector to a point where I know the projection beam will hit the chandelier just to make sure the chandelier is showing how the projection light would be blocked and the chandelier (extruded circle) does not act a a light blocking object. 

Anyone know why it doesn't and how to make it or any other object show if the object would be in the way of a projection beam from a video projector?


----------



## shiben (Jul 30, 2011)

crusen said:


> I'm trying to put a video projector with screen into a room where there is a chandelier.
> I've drawn the chandelier in the form of an extruded circle (works for what I need to do) to see if the projection light will be blocked by the chandelier.
> However, just to test it, I moved the projector to a point where I know the projection beam will hit the chandelier just to make sure the chandelier is showing how the projection light would be blocked and the chandelier (extruded circle) does not act a a light blocking object.
> 
> Anyone know why it doesn't and how to make it or any other object show if the object would be in the way of a projection beam from a video projector?


 
Im thinking here a section view and a plan view would be all you would need. Draw your lines on the plan view to check for what objects are in the spread, and use the section to find out if any of those objects are in the way. Basically you can do this using 4 lines, no need to make a solid object/complicated system, and will take less time (probably) than trying to tweak settings?


----------



## milan (Sep 20, 2011)

shiben said:


> Im thinking here a section view and a plan view would be all you would need. Draw your lines on the plan view to check for what objects are in the spread, and use the section to find out if any of those objects are in the way. Basically you can do this using 4 lines, no need to make a solid object/complicated system, and will take less time (probably) than trying to tweak settings?


 
I agree with the previous post... if you wanted to show the instrument and see how the light is blocked and see any form of shadow... you would need to make the 3D chandelier object. It could be a 2D/3D Hybrid but that would take up extra time making the symbol.


----------

